# Pigeon has white stuff in mouth



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone ,

There are some white stuff inside one of my pigeons mouth.I suppose it is canker.I have been treating her with metronidazole 30mg everday for the past 6 days.Her condition has improved and she has started eating properly now.

My question is do I have to treat her with any other medicines besides metronidazole or not.Please advise ! 

Thank you 
Nazmul.


----------



## Isacr101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Please try spartrix tablets, 1 tablet a day and seprate Water food and contact from other birds


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If it was an adult pigeon, the dose of metronidazole to be given was 50 mg per day for 5-7 days.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

only metronidazole or carnidazole(spartix) should be fine ? don't I have to treat with anything else besides this ?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

no nothing else than metronidazol 50mg. just probiotics and vitamins after completing course of 10 days


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone of them. Either 50mg metronidazole as Naresh told for 7 days or 10 mg spartix once. 

You said the bird is fine so If the bird is fine now, why to treat further?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wouldn't hurt to give a few more days at correct dosage, in case it just knocked it down. I don't have good luck with Spartrix though. If stubborn canker, than use both.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Well it appears to be a stubborn canker.Today is the tenth day.The white stuff in her mouth is no longer there but the tip of her tongue is whitish and has rolled backwards a little.Don't understand why ? 

For how long should I give vitamins and what probiotics should I use ?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Did you give him right dose? You mentioned earlier you were giving 30 mg per day, if adult it is not the correct dosage.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Kiddy :- I am a little confused now.To my knowledge the dosage is 30mg as seen and read from various articles.Correct me if I am wrong.

Today after looking deep down in the throat it appeared that there is still white stuff left.

Today is the 12th day ever since I have started treating her.Should I make the dosage 50 mg.If so for how long should I continue ?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

How old your bird is?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

My bird is adult.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Pls go through following links and look for the dosage:

www.melbournebirdvet.com/common-pigeon-disease-amp-treatments.aspx

www.homingpigeon.com/article/Dosage.html

Also pls paste if you remember where have you seen 30mg dosage. 

If underdosed the organisms build resistance against the drug so now I think you should give spartyx 10 mg once if you have that on hand as you have been giving metronidazole since last 12 days. 

Let other members chime in as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The dosage is 50mg for an adult, and 30 for a squab. Give it for another 5 days and see if it takes care of it. Giving both Metro and Spartrix may help. One in the am and one in the evening.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Giving both at the same time wouldn't double the dose? Even if one in morning and one in evening still. And spartyx dose is 10 mg just once?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can give both for a full treatment. People do that when the canker is stubborn, or you find a bird that has an advanced stage that doesn't respond.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

OK I will get (Spartrix)carnidazole and in the mean time I will keep treating her with 50mg metronidazole.

Thank you everyone for your response.I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You may not need the Spartrix if the right dosage of Metro does it. Hopefully it will. I can take a couple of weeks.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Today is the 19th day.The tip of her tongue got infected , it is whitish and blunt as opposed to pointed which is usual for a pigeon's tongue.There is still some whitish stuff deep inside her throat.

She is eating and drinking properly but her wings falls on both sides and she has a hunched back.
How long should I continue metronidazole ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Until the bird is well. How long have you actually given the 50 mg dosage?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> Pls go through following links and look for the dosage:
> 
> www.melbournebirdvet.com/common-pigeon-disease-amp-treatments.aspx
> 
> ...




Just to clearify Kiddy. Spartrix given once doesn't do anything. I know it says that on the box, but that does nothing. And if Metro isn't clearing canker, than Spartrix won't. Giving them together probably would. One in morning and one at night.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay, I don't see spartix here in India so could believe what the sites say, if it has some different action mechanism other than the vet notes on sites I cannot tell. But yes I do wonder why they mention spartix dose only once and they also mention that if canker doesn't clear up, repeat the dose. 
If you have used it you must know better.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

I have been giving 50mg since the 11th day.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I am sorry I think I missed to reply on it. How is your bird now? Did you try spartix with metronidazole as Jay suggested?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Its alright kiddy.I didn't get spartrix.

I have been giving her metronidazole.Her tongue has fully cured but there is just one white swollen stuff still in her throat which is neither getting bigger nor diminishing. 

She was very playful and lively a few days back.However she appears to be very weak now.She keeps her eyes closed and her head downwards. 

I have a few questions.

1)Is she being overdosed ?
2)Is she getting weaker ?
3)Is this a side effect ?

Should I start giving her probiotics and multivitamins.If so what probiotics should I giver her ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would stop the Metro for now. How much is she eating? Could be something else going on with her. Rather than treating for so long, I would have added another canker med and given both. Giving her probiotics would be a good idea. I can't tell you which ones, as I have no idea what you have there.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Please suggest me the most common probiotics including the name of the chemical compound.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Medicines shouldn't be so prolonged until confirming from a vet. Metronidazole has many side effects. Her illness could be as a side effect of metronidazole or something else going on as Jay said. You should give her vitamins and minerals in water and also calcium supplement with D3 in it. Go to any pet store and ask for probiotics for birds or poultry use. Or if you see a poultry farm, ask them where they get their probiotics from, that may help you. 
I am worried about your bird now. You should hand feed her if she isn't eating on her own else she will loose strength and get more sick. She shouldn't be weak during her course of illness. 
Jay, do you see ingredients list on your probiotics there or just brand name mentioned? May be some human probiotics could replace them if poster can't get it for birds?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you can't get for birds, get one for people. Metro sometimes will make them not want to eat, so of course you monitor how well they are eating, and would hand feed if they aren't eating enough. But any sick birds should be segregated, so it should be easy to watch for that. Any time a bird is sick or on meds, they have to be watched for things like that.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

BAD NEWS GUYS !! 

She vomited today after I handfed her and suddenly started twisting her neck and shook violently.Please enlighten me about this symptom.I had a mynah that used to twist its neck and shake violently which died later on.I was a kid back then and didn't know what do.

I will get the probiotics from a vet store within a day or two.I gave her multivitamin and vitamin b complex.Is vitamin B complex any good in this case.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear Nazmul, problem could be she is stressed for long and this could result her to knock down her immune system and so prone to many bacteria. 
Pls tell how's her poop? Pls post the pic if you say not normal? What did you feed her? And what did she vomit? How is she twisting her neck, just to one side? Pls elaborate.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

OMG........as you were giving her metro...my guess would be its a case of med overdose...so she is showing nervous system problems causing twisting neck....read this thread of jass.....he had a similar case http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/med-overdose-68763.html


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

there's even video in this thread check if ur bird is behaving like him.. it is on the page 4


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

My bird has the same symptoms as Jass's bird.So apparently I have overdosed her 

I will post the pic of poop tomorrow.In the mean time I will hand feed her small amounts of feed at regular intervals and check if she is digesting or not.I will keep giving multivitamins in water.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Since you said your bird is reacting like Jass's bird and also metronidazole has been given for long, could be overdosing or may be other like PMV or salmonella because the bird is stressed so anything could catch her, but more consideration is towards metronidazole which has such side effects of overdosing. 
Well, if you have read the thread Naresh has referred you must be understanding how to care for such birds. The concept is as soon as she is able to get in and not vomit out, feed her. Get defrosted frozen peas from any store and warm them under hot water and feed when they come to normal temperature. 
As far as probiotics, you can choose from what is available to you there. Names of some good gut bacteria you can get in probiotics are :
Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei , Lactobacillus fermentum , Enterrococus faecium , Bifidobacterium thermophilum, B. Longum 

In human probiotics which I have seen had some different strains(attaching the pic here) , so better will be if you can get probiotics which has good bacteria from above list. 

Also if you can't get probiotic yoghurt is a good option which is a culture of many good bacteria so one drop of yoghurt on her tongue will help restore good gut bacteria. 
People will say pigeon can't digest dairy products, that's true as they don't have enzyme to digest milk sugar but in yoghurt percentage of milk sugar is very less so even lactose (milk sugar) intolerant people can have yoghurt and so pigeons can have it in small quantity with no harm
Yoghurt does the same what other probiotics do.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hard to say without seeing it. Twisting her neck or shaking her head? What was shaking?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Seemed like he wanted to say as they do to regurgitate.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nazmul said:


> BAD NEWS GUYS !!
> 
> She vomited today after I handfed her and suddenly started twisting her neck and shook violently.Please enlighten me about this symptom.I had a mynah that used to twist its neck and shake violently which died later on.I was a kid back then and didn't know what do.
> 
> I will get the probiotics from a vet store within a day or two.I gave her multivitamin and vitamin b complex.Is vitamin B complex all of any good in this case.


Sorry, missed that part. Multivitamin in water is good for them. B complex is in capsule form I think containing all B vitamins like B1,B2, B6,B12 etc.? I won't give her B complex along with multi vitamins. Excess of vitamins too is harmful.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

if she is really overdose....just give her probitotics, vitamins and calcium ....no yogurt for a sick pigeon!!!! and make sure she is drinking plenty of water and fed enough, this will help her to detoxify her body....!!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Naresh, after your suggestion to me about yoghurt as probiotic I read a lot about it and found nowhere that one drop of yoghurt given as probiotic harms the sick bird. Yoghurt as probiotic is very useful to birds as well as to lactose intolerant people who are lactase enzyme deficient and cant digest lactose,still they can eat yoghurt. 
If you have read somewhere about yoghurt shouldn't be given to sick birds as probiotic, I would really like to read too to enhance my knowledge and take my suggestion back. I even want to know more about yoghurt's merits and demerits. I really found it useful. 
Also I think nonfat yoghurt will be good for this purpose.

Nazmul, Attached is a pic of some probiotics used for pigeons, if you can get somewhat similar contents it will be good. I have no idea and has a lesser inclination towards using human probiotics as an alternative.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i dont remember which thread it was but it was said yogurt harms pigeons if used for too long and if given to a sick pigeon.....just right after any treatment or deworming, yogurt is good.
if nazmul has any poultry farm around or animal medical store....he ccould easily find gut well probiotic or any probiotic made for buggies, parrots and other birds... that would help a lot.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

May be, I couldn't come across anything like that yet and I have read many articles on that but I believe you if you have read it somewhere.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Giving yogurt is okay, just not for long periods of time. Just buy a probiotic. 
Don't know why the Metro would be given for a month. The shaking was probably vomiting, as it can have that effect. And monitoring her eating should have been a given.


----------

